# Expat lounge



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

I cannot enter this because ???
Derek


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Derek H said:


> I cannot enter this because ???
> Derek


Well, you've got to be logged in to view it (again) now - not just visiting as a guest.....maybe there's a minimum number of posts like with the pm system???:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a minimum amount of posts before we dare let anyone in there lol!!Five I think!??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I didn't even know there was one, are we in the virtual kitchen here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> I didn't even know there was one, are we in the virtual kitchen here?


I wish a few more "Spanish" expats would venture in there. The "Dubai lot" seem to have taken it over and they need some competition lol


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I'm guessing it's going to be full of those annoying 800 page long threads though?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> I'm guessing it's going to be full of those annoying 800 page long threads though?



I think there are one or two I think???? Go and have a look!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I'm busy.. some of us have plenty of work


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah, well when you're finished and bored............. lolol. Its alright in there, its worth a look anyway

Jo xxxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> I wish a few more "Spanish" expats would venture in there. The "Dubai lot" seem to have taken it over and *they need some competition *lol
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
> ...


I'm doing it... I'm doing it ...but yes reinforcements would help


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I wish a few more "Spanish" expats would venture in there. The "Dubai lot" seem to have taken it over and they need some competition lol
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
> ...


What are you saying jojo?????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I'm doing it... I'm doing it ...but yes reinforcements would help


Jojo, I coudlnt give you rep, but good job getting them to come to the lounge  

Dunmovin is doing good....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> I didn't even know there was one, are we in the virtual kitchen here?


Are we?......great........mine's a cold one!



Doggy


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Are we?......great........mine's a cold one!
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



there's a virtual pub in the lounge


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> there's a virtual pub in the lounge


Yeah but it's like most of the posters.

Dry.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I've just been in there....... hell's teeth, they do go on a bit eh?.......... and I never found the pub

But never fear, Doggy's fridge is 'ere!

Doggy







.....anyone for a snifter?....... form an orderly queue please!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I've just been in there....... hell's teeth, they do go on a bit eh?.......... and I never found the pub
> 
> But never fear, Doggy's fridge is 'ere!
> 
> ...


Please, Doggy as it's beer o'clock - whilst you've got the fridge door open.  Wouldn't want you doing two trips now.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Please, Doggy as it's beer o'clock - whilst you've got the fridge door open. Wouldn't want you doing two trips now.


At last, someone who appreciates the important things in life

Nae bother at all:yo:



Doggy


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I found the lever to blow the ballast on the virtual pub and it's surfacing again... depth 100 metres and rising. owdoggy... we have a case of VB attached to the stern , and just dragging it out of a -3c thermocline..... did I say case... meant container


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Jojo, I coudlnt give you rep, but good job getting them to come to the lounge
> 
> Dunmovin is doing good....


Ye Gods... does that mean I done something right???? Thanks Jynx


----------

